# Firefox/brower with FreeBSD



## givmeasec (May 7, 2012)

Hi.

Is there any way to open the installer.pl? I am new in freebsd FreeBSD and *I* want to learn how to open firefox or any browser.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2012)

Start here: Handbook


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 7, 2012)

What is installer.pl? How to ask questions the smart way.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (May 7, 2012)

givmeasec said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Is there any way to open the installer.pl? I am new in freebsd FreeBSD and *I* want to learn how to open firefox or any browser.
> 
> Thanks



Firefox is available as a FreeBSD package.  After install*ing*, just run */usr/local/bin/firefox*.  Specifically what problems are you having with it?


----------



## givmeasec (May 21, 2012)

HI all~thanks but when i type in cd /usr/local/bin/firefox ...it show that its invalid location~
Is that any command i can run to start the firefox? 
becoz i run from terminal and without environment. 
Thanks

Thanks, but when I type [cmd=]cd /usr/local/bin/firefox[/cmd] it says 'invalid location'. How do I start Firefox? I am in a terminal, not in a graphical environment.


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2012)

You will need a working graphical environment, at the very least.

Handbook: Chapter 6 The X Window System

But it's probably better if you got your feet wet first, start with PC-BSD. 
Once you know how things work you may want to try FreeBSD again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 21, 2012)

I agree. Start with the easy stuff. Closing this.


----------

